# Photo competition time!!!!



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Righty-o folks.....time for a June photo competition....I haven't a clue what I am doing so this should be fun!

The theme is... BGT!!!!! Bunnies Got Talent!!

So get snapping.....whatever your bun is good at.....whether it be champion ear wobbling, fantastic binkies, spine chilling dead bunny flops, professional trashing (mine!) .....get a photo! :idea:

Three entries per person max, please send them to me in a private message with the rabbits name & the talent...I will then put them on a new thread for the voting!

Entries close Friday 21st June & then we will have a week to vote in before the winner is announced :001_tt2:

Is that everything? I dunno 

Looking forward to seeing lots of photos of everyone's gorgeous wabbits!!!

PRIZES & certificates for the top three talented bunnies


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

What's about video?i have great one!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Love the theme!  Will get snapping!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

That's everything. See, not so hard 

Usually just stick to photos Funky because some people cant take/upload video 

I might have a look through what I've got, know I've got some that could come under that category  Great idea Lopside!

*Heidi*


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes best stick to photos 
Can you take a still off the video?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

My rabbits are talentless!!! We had a photo session in the sun and the best Elvis could do was pretend to be a rock ie:not move :frown2:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Just bumping this....one or two new bunnies have arrived on the forum. No entries yet


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Bumping this up 

Will send you some entries once I've decided what talents my buns have


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, my buns have a talent for sleeping!!  Am still snapping trying to get them to do something more talent-filled!  I'm sure they will perform soon! ...**gets bunny-treats at the ready***


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I actually managed to get a talent from Elvis this week! I'm very excited by it haha! But I'm keeping it secret!! Pooh is also excellent talented. Arwen is just flipping useless....all looks with her! Maybe her talent is being beautiful? Lol


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Bumping this up
> 
> Will send you some entries once I've decided what talents my buns have


Your rabbits are talented at ear gymnastics lol! :ihih:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Three more days left to get entries in! Some of them have made me lol


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine are in


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

And mine.....so far it's just you and me kidda! Jordanrose gt our finger out!!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Lopside said:


> And mine.....so far it's just you and me kidda! Jordanrose gt our finger out!!!


Ah! Keep forgetting!! Will get them to you ASAP!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I can confirm that she has indeed got her finger out....excellent entries


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Last day today!!!!!!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

But it is dark outside sorry Stella no prizes for you oh wait there is just THAT photo coming through


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

My forum is called lopsided this is for you Stella is there I am not the most talented at photo putting upering


----------

